# Canister Intake And Output Locations



## BobRules (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi,

I recently upgraded from an 80 gallon to a 125 gallon tank. with the upgrade, i decided to also add a second canister Sunsun 404B. With 2 canisters should I place both intakes on one side of the tank and both outputs on the opposite side? I currently have 6 2 inch Ps and i'm wondering if I am creating too much current with this setup.

Thanks Bob


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I place both intakes near the bottom, and the outputs near the top on the same end... to create a circular current.

No, you arent creating too much flow and could add a powerhead or two.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Intakes bottom , outlets out facing same direction , as aegir said to create circular motion .. 
did you think about sump?


----------

